# Thoughts on Sirius



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Hey guys, I know we have a few Sirius subs here, what do you think of the service? Do you have it in conjunction with XM or did Sirius replace your XM subscription? Sirius was never a consideration for me because of the idea of Bone Yard and Liquid Metal, but now I'd like to have acces to both services for a larger rock variety. Rock fans, how’s the selection of the rock channels? From what I understand Hard Attack plays all types of metal from commercial, to classic to death. I like the way XM divides up metal with 41 and 42. Classic/commercial on Boneyard, underground and black metal on LM and Squizz with the current commercial stuff from Sevendust, Korn, et al. I’m interested in the Audiovox receiver home kit, since it looks remarkably like the SkyFi.

Sirius subs, give me your two cents


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

I've had Sirius since April and like it. I went with Sirius for one reason, no commercials. I listen mostly to the Classic Rock (stream 15) and the like channel on XM had commercials. Since everyones musical taste is a bit different I'd suggest that you listen to the streams on the internet from the www.sirius.com web site and see for yourself. As a non-customer you get 15 minutes at a pop but just start it again to continue listening. The talk channels are only a 'sample' since they're not allowed to real time stream them.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I've tried to listen to Sirius online, but being on dial up, streaming audio doesn't work that well 

I have listened to Siruis at Best Buy but it's really had to get a good listen while theres a dozen other people all around you each blasting thier own station of choice be it from satellite radio or FM/AM.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Steve Mehs said:


> I've tried to listen to Sirius online, but being on dial up, streaming audio doesn't work that well
> 
> I have listened to Siruis at Best Buy but it's really had to get a good listen while theres a dozen other people all around you each blasting thier own station of choice be it from satellite radio or FM/AM.


Yea, dial up won't cut it since it's a 32Kbps stream, sorry.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> I went with Sirius for one reason, no commercials.


I don't have either yet, but would probably go with Sirius for the reason above. While I haven't done a "serious" comparison beteen SIRI and XM, I think they have more talk shows also, which I would probably enjoy.


----------



## RocketNJ (Jul 29, 2003)

I've had Sirius since August. My wife heard it and now she has it too 

I like it as I do a lot of driving throughout the northeast and it's tough to get good FM stations in between major markets. My favorites are The Vault (16) and the Rock (15) while my wife goes for the 80's, Trend, and Pulse.

One thing I would suggest if getting it for a car is go for a direct connection to the car tuner/head unit. Don't use the FM modulator. Much better audio quality with the direct connection.

George


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Richard, I think you might like Sirius Right, I know I would  But it sucks that it shares time with the Live Sports channels. If you want a good comparison between Sirius and XM don't go to Sirius' website.

http://www.sirius.com/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=Sirius/CachedPage&c=Page&cid=1065475754125

I know I'm getting all bent out of shape abut this, but that really, really, pisses me off. Perhaps even more then the DBS v Cable chart TW of Rochester has on their web site.


----------



## AZjoe1 (Jun 17, 2002)

I have had XM for over 2 years and Sirius for 19 months. I love both, but seem to spend more time listening to Sirius, the no commericals policy on the music streams is just hard to beat. It really does make a difference. For those who have XM and say the few ads they have doesnt bother them, are probably right, compared to regular radio, its fantastic. But, zero is always better than even some in my book. But also, 200 channels is even better than 100!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2004)

I have both services...I think xm has better equipment (ie. easier to use)...But I find Sirius programming more appealing...
Stream 66 rules...!


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Well, I finally got Sirius about 3 weeks ago, along with a dealership for it. In the three weeks that I have had it I have sold 3 units just by showing it to people in my car, not really soliciting the business. I have been real surprised at some of the buyers. I sold one system to a fellow who hired me to install his Starband system (he lives in the boonies). He wanted it because of having access to NPR (it takes all kinds). He just moved here and lives on a private airstrip. He moved from the Denver area and has a Piper Cub back in Denver. He wants to be able to listen to material on his way back from Denver while flying his Piper Cub. He has it installed in his pickup truck right now, but will pack it up for the flight to Denver and then install it on the plane there.

The second unit went to an emplyee of mine at my mini-storage business. We went to lunch in my car a couple of days after I installed my unit and he fell in love with the sound quality. This fellow is 72 years old and I had no inkling that he would have an interest, but he has installed it and raves about it everytime I see him now.

The third one went to a former customer from the mini-storage, a fellow who likes to stop by and see if we are auctioning off some poor soul's goods from non payment of bills. He is the estate manager for a VERY wealthy person living here in Vero Beach (their "modest abode" is on the market for over $30 Million). He saw the unit and promptly ordered one for his employer's "motor home". He is ordering another for his employer's Lincoln Navigator and third for his employer's airplane. I suspect one for the yacht will happen also. I haven't given the last two to him yet, but probably will sometime next week.

The problem that I have with Sirius is that the sound quality and VARIETY is so good it has me listening to MUSIC again rather than only talk radio. I have about 15 of the presets filled with music channels and about 5 with news/talk channels. I rarely go to the C-band (not satellite c-band) of presets because I am always on the music presets. I think it was my enjoyment of Sirius that convinced me to buy the guitar that I mentioned in another thread.

By the way, I have a dealership package which eliminates most of the programming that would be offensive to folks wandering through a public store environment. This is just fine with me beacuse it leaves me with fewer streams to skip over when I am surfing. Overall, you could say that I LOVE it if you couldn't tell.


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2004)

I used to have Sirius--I found it boring--they just play the "hits" with lots of repetition. Sounds like FM. If you like "hits" go with Sirius. If you like deeper playlists, go with XM.


----------



## obrienaj (Apr 8, 2004)

RAD said:


> I've had Sirius since April and like it. I went with Sirius for one reason, no commercials. QUOTE]
> 
> Just to be picky...they DO have commercials. Their music streams are interupted by commercials for their other streams. So, the end results is that program content is interupted as often as some commercial carrying radio stations.
> 
> Andy.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

obrienaj said:


> RAD said:
> 
> 
> > I've had Sirius since April and like it. I went with Sirius for one reason, no commercials. QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## AZjoe1 (Jun 17, 2002)

Actually, they arent commercials. A commercial is a paid advertisement to sell or enhance the listener to buy a product or service. They are promos, and they do not promote every other stream on Sirius, its a rare occurance when it does happen...and guess what? They do the very same on XM--I have both. Go pick a bone somewhere else. This argument gets old. The presentation of the music may differ, but now both XM and Sirius music presentations are ad free- its sweet!! Its not a juke box, its radio, I like the limited djs, talk and promos. Go get yourself cd or Mp3 player. Nuff said!! :nono2:


----------



## davdes (Feb 23, 2005)

Ronny said:


> I used to have Sirius--I found it boring--they just play the "hits" with lots of repetition. Sounds like FM. If you like "hits" go with Sirius. If you like deeper playlists, go with XM.


I've listened to Sirius For Four months now.., Ronny is right on - Lots of repetition and Boring is one way to put it.

But IMO, *ANNOYING* is more fitting. They should change the name of "the pulse" to "The Gossip" .

I'm driving home from work and the "DJ" breaks in between songs to talk about Paris Hilton and her address book problems..., finishing up by saying, "I bet the people who's phone numbers were in that book want her dead" with a chuckle.

WTF, with all the violence in the world, do we really need to hear a statement like that between songs ? :nono2:

And as far as 100% commercial free - Thats far from the truth. The DJ's break up the music and refer to national companies (bud - for example) all the time. I even heard a DJ soliciting his own website! :nono:

The DJ's are old school, They talk too much - they never shut up!

I think the deal that Napster is offering is pretty enticing. All the music you want for $15.00 bucks a month *without the annoying Dj's*.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

How many times are you going to post this garbage? They must have really done something serious (not Sirius) to you. I suggest you get on with your life. It's pretty bad when you feel you have to dredge up threads from almost a year ago to comment.


> I think the deal that Napster is offering is pretty enticing. All the music you want for $15.00 bucks a month without the annoying Dj's.


You must have a long extension cord to have Napster in your car.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

I do agree that some DJ's must get paid by the word since they just ramble on about stuff that has nothing to do with music (IMHO Pat St. John is the worst offender, when I hear him on I switch to another stream).


----------



## davdes (Feb 23, 2005)

Richard King said:


> How many times are you going to post this garbage? They must have really done something serious (not Sirius) to you. I suggest you get on with your life. It's pretty bad when you feel you have to dredge up threads from almost a year ago to comment.
> You must have a long extension cord to have Napster in your car.


Hey Richard,

Sorry, I wasn't here a year ago. I was busy with my life! Maybe it's *you* who needs to get a life :eek2: Read your post & Think about it.

As it turns out, my post is still very much relevant. I wish I learned more about Sirius before I plunked down the $$$ for the hardware and yearly sub fees, I really do. I hope I can save someone Else's hard earned cash right now. With All the false promises of 100% commercial free bull....

*NewsFlash*..., Have you ever heard of MP3?? Check out the Creative Jukebox 20gig Zen MP3 It has a 16 hr. rechargeable battery!

I have one hooked up along side the Sirius sportster in my '03 Hybrid - Its awesome ..., every 51 mpg of it...,

If I knew then what I know now about sirius, I'd go with the Napster deal It's offered without the annoying DJ's!!


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> As it turns out, my post is still very much relevant.


It was relevant the first time, it was repetitious after that.


----------



## davdes (Feb 23, 2005)

Richard King said:


> It was relevant the first time, it was repetitious after that.


Repititious in the same way as the mouthy DJ's featured on Sirius Satellite?

You're OK with with old school uninspired programming but feel threatened when a new comer voices displeasure??

As long as Sirius keeps advertising "100% commercial free music" but continues to break the music up with worthless gossip and references to national companies (bud - for example) as well as DJ's soliciting their own websites, people are going to complain! I am obviously not the first - with the programming on Sirius, I certainly will NOT be the last.

I feel decieved and I'm not happy about it.



Richard King said:


> How many times are you going to post this garbage? ..., You feel you have to dredge up threads from almost a year ago to comment.


I simply responded to another comment, I didn't realize there is an expiration date on this issue / thread - Maybe as a "Hall of Fame" moderator you should close the threads you feel are "garbage" rather than attack someone. You have over *seven thousand three hundred twenty nine* posts since March 2002 and you suggest I get on with life ?? Thats an average of over 200 posts per month!!!

*ROTFLMAO*

While you were sitting in front of your computer writing posts, I spent seven months living in Neuchatel, Switzerland, Traveling from Milan, Italy throughout Germany and into the Netherlands...,

WOW - I never even considered becoming a "moderator" some day..,

You did make me realize one thing though, upon reviewing "thoughts on Sirius", there is only three people reading ..., I will be getting on with life so that leaves YOU, Mr Moderator and RAD who happens to share my frustrations with Sirius programming.

Try to be constructive or get used to "This Garbage", it seems there is much more to follow from many others...,

In every contest, there is a winner..., and a L O S E R .


----------



## trnsfrguy (Nov 11, 2004)

Davdes,
What does your travels in Europe have to do with this discussion ??
Like it or not, Richard is right. I don't post much or been a member of this forum long, but I've seen this same post from you numerous times.
If you don't like Sirius, that's fine.... But, don't clog up these boards with repetitive garbage


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I guess some people just like different things than others. I prefer not to "program" my own music, having gotten tired of that kind of thing. I have a laptop with about 2500+ songs on it that I have used in the past for music while driving around the countryside. I prefer the convenience of Sirius (and I am sure I would feel the same about XM if I had it). I get to hear music that I wouldn't normally hear. I get more variety than my 2500+ songs provide and I get exposed to artists and material that I wouldn't hear with my preprogrammed laptop. As for the DJ's I just don't mind their brief "discussions", especially compared to the advertising found on the FM band.



> I spent seven months living in Neuchatel, Switzerland, Traveling from Milan, Italy throughout Germany and into the Netherlands...,


Well, whoopdi do. I could do the same if I so desired, in fact could do that using just a portion of my frequent flyer miles that I have booked. Big deal. I prefer to stay here and contribute to the GDP of the US and go on the occassional domestic vacation.  As for my number of posts, you seem to be trying to catch up with me by posting the same message over and over again. At least I get a bit of variety in my posting. Six posts in one day. If you keep it up stick around and contribute to other topics a bit you just might be able to catch up with my average.  As for the loser (not looser, that's an inside joke here), I consider those who have to brag about their world travels and personal belongings to be the real losers, but then your definition may be different.

Ah, Sarasota, the city that I spent time in while my property here was being blown away.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Ronny said:


> I used to have Sirius--I found it boring--they just play the "hits" with lots of repetition. Sounds like FM. If you like "hits" go with Sirius. If you like deeper playlists, go with XM.


I second this........ I prefer deeper playlists to "familiar" music and XM does a better job of digging up old buried treasures. I have XM in my car and office, but listen to the Sirius music channels on E*. They are infinitely better than the old E* Muzak channels but still not as good as XM. Cinemagic and UPop keep me loyal and the MLB deal just clinches it.

I would love to find a dual plug and play receiver that could decode both streams when some next generation chips come online. This Week in Consumer Electronics said a few such devices would become available in 4th Qtr. 2005. I'm hoping Delphi comes out with a SkyFi3 which could do this as I've gotten addicted to the SkyFi2 with it's pausing, rewinding, and TuneSelect functions (it beeps to let me know one of 20 artists I've saved is playing on another channel). Being backward compatitble with my SkyFi Boombox and exsting cradles in my car and house was just gravy.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> I prefer deeper playlists to "familiar" music and XM does a better job of digging up old buried treasures.


Hmm.. I may have to consider an addition, or a swap. My Audiovox has a "TuneSelect" function (named differently I am sure), but the rewind capability would be real handy.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Plus the SkyFi2 has 30 presets (3 sets of 10). The scary thing is that I wish there were 40 I channel surf so much........


----------



## tdw (Apr 9, 2005)

I have had Sirius for almost a year and I still enjoy it. I was concerned about the smaller playlists vs. XM, but I can ALWAYS find a song I like on Sirius. I also enjoy the sports programming. I still bought my wife an XM for her vehicle, but since that happened they jacked their price up to equal the Big Dog, but for now, am going to keep both as XM offers MLB games that are going to be worthwhile during the long summer...


----------



## zman977 (Nov 9, 2003)

My wife and I enjoy sirius through dish network and have been concidering getting it for the car but she thinks because I work for a radio station that would somehow hurt them. I point out we listen to cd's in the car and that has the same effect. But, she has mentiond it would be nice to have "First Wave" in the car.


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

zman977 said:


> My wife and I enjoy sirius through dish network and have been concidering getting it for the car....


I'm in the same boat as you are. I've been listening to it quite a lot lately, and I'm about to decide I'd like to have it in the car before the next trip to TX. Be nice to listen to 80's the whole way. :listening


----------



## kwajr (Apr 7, 2004)

i have the same setup love it 


davdes said:


> Hey Richard,
> 
> Sorry, I wasn't here a year ago. I was busy with my life! Maybe it's *you* who needs to get a life :eek2: Read your post & Think about it.
> 
> ...


----------

